# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Tedaş Öalısanı Açıklıyor 2

## atoybil

GüLER'İN SAĞ KOLU BEDAş GENEL MüDüRü
Kurum içindeki kadrolaşmanın ikinci göstergesi ise Başkent Elektrik Aş Genel Müdürü Hasan Hüseyin Savaş. Zaman zaman Fethi Bulut ile güç yarışına girişen, bazen de en büyük destekçisi olarak gözüken Savaş, Hilmi Güler'in Muhasebecisi, Danışmanı, Kasası diye adlandırılıyor. Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım Genel Müdürlüğü görevini sürdüren Hasan Hüseyin Savaş, 1979 yılı mezunu Teknisyen Astsubay olarak, TSK'da görev yaptıktan sonra, irticai faaliyetlerde bulunduğu gerekçesiyle ordudan atılmış. 

Türkiye Elektrik Ticaret A.ş.'de Genel Müdür Yardımcısı olarak görevlendirilmesine ilişkin kararname çıkartılan ancak Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer tarafından engellenen Savaş, Müşavir ve Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.'de Yönetim kurulu üyeliği görevine atandı. Savaş, Başkent Elektrikte Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı; İzmit'teki Körfez Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş.'de de Yönetim Kurulu üyeliği, Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş. de Genel Müdürlük ve Yönetim Kurulu üyeliklerine atandı. Savaş da, tıpkı bir süre önce kararnamesi Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer'den 3 kez geri dönen ve EüAş Genel Müdürlüğü vekili olarak atanmak isteyen ünder Piyade gibi Hilmi Güler'in vazgeçemediği kişiler arasında yer alıyor. 

KADROLAşMANIN SINIRI YOK 
Bu arada, Teknik kadrolarda müdürlük alamayan kişileri sınavsız olarak müdür yapabilmek, kadroları işletme müdürü olmayan mühendis kökenli müdürleri de ekstra tazminatlardan yararlandırmak için de çeşitli çareler düşünülmüş. Düşünülen kadrolaşma kapsamında, Canan üzdemir, Necip Fazıl Bağ, Yavuz Yılmaz, Recep Katırcı ve Atacan Günbay gibi isimler de kağıt üzerinde hiç gitmedikleri taşra işletmelerine müdür olarak atandı. 

Hüseyin Savaş hakkında iddialar:
- Hasan Hüseyin Savaş'ın Başkent Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğü'nde Mali Konulardan tek sorumlu Genel Müdür Yardımcısı olduğu dönemde, Tahsilat şeflikleri'ni kapatması, vezne önlerinde kuyrukların uzamasına neden oldu. Savaş Genel müdürlük görevine getirildikten sonra kapatılan şefliklerin yerine fahiş fiyatlarla yeni yerler kiralattı. Kiraları kurum tarafından ödenen bu yerlere, şekerbank ve Finansbank'a karşılıksız olarak banko açma imkanı tanıdı. Bankalara ait bankolara yakın akraba, eş ve dost çocuklarını çalıştırıp tahsilat yaptırıyor.
- Ulus'ta bulunan ve kirası 5 milyar olan 5 katlı binayı boşaltıp, sıkışınca da aynı yerde 2 dükkanı 7 milyar TL'ye kiralattı. Bu bürolarda çalışan personelin yüzde 90'nı, kendisinin yerleştirdiği geçici banka personeli oluşturuyor. Bu büroların güvenliği, yakıt ve telefon gibi her türlü giderleri de kurum tarafından karşılanıyor.
- Savaş'ın Genel müdürlük görevine atanmasının ardından 2004 yılı için yatırım gerçekleştirme oranı yüzde 24 oranında kaldı. Ankara'daki elektrik kesintilerinin hala önüne geçilemedi.
- Başkent Elekrik'in tahsilatı, kurum vezneleri yanında hiçbir komisyon alınmadan çeşitli bankalar tarafından yapılmaktayken; Hükümet tarafından kurulan ve karlı olduğu imajı verilmeye çalışan PTT Bank tarafından yapılan tahsilatlarda, Savaş tarafından fatura başına büyük komisyonlar ödenerek yandaş yöneticilerin başarılı olmalarına yardımcı olunuyor.
- Engin tecrübesi bulunan Hasan Hüseyin Savaş, bu konudaki görgü ve tecrübesini arttırmak için sık sık yurtdışına göreve gönderilirken, ülkede kaldığı haftasonlarıda, kiraladığı otobüslerle kurum kasasından yandaşlarını Ilgaz'a mangal partilerine götürüyor ve harcırah ödüyor. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ğ BEDAş BELGE BULAMAMIş!
BEDAş'ta görevden alınan Eski Genel Müdür Yılmaz Karaman'ın dosyasının neden yargıya intikal ettirilmediğini sormuştum. Genel Müdür Yardımcısı İbrahim Kapusuz açıklama göndermiş. Kapusuz "şirketimiz binasının kiralama işlemi ile ilgili olarak TEDAş Teftiş Kurulu'nca gerekli inceleme yapılmış, haberde iddia edilen hususlara ilişkin somut bilgi ve belge bulunamamıştır" diyor. Soruşturmayı TEDAş yapıyor. Açıklama soruşturulan kurum BEDAş'tan geliyor. İlginç değil mi? TEDAş'ın sesi çıkmıyor. Kapusuz da "Belge, bilgi yok" diyor. Kapusuz'un bulamadığı bilgi ve belgeler bu köşede yayınlanmıştır geçmişte. Eminim TEDAş'ta da vardır ama yine de isterlerse kendilerine gönderebilirim. 
Bu arada yazdıklarımızı doğrulayan bir gelişmeyi de aktarayım. Görevden alınan Yılmaz Karaman yürütmenin durdurulması için 2. İdare Mahkemesi'ne başvuruyor. Mahkeme 29 Aralık'ta bu talebi reddediyor. 4 şubat 2005'te de Karaman'a tebliğ ediyor. Karaman'ın mahkeme dilekçesindeki "Benim adıma ortaya konabilecek tek bir hukuki delil söz konusu değil. Maddi ve manevi bakımdan mağdur oldum. Bu konuyu iş ve sosyal çevremde açıklarken sıkıntı çekiyorum. Aldığım maaşlardan toplam 2 milyar dolayında düşüş vardır" ifadeleri de ilginç. Eski Genel Müdür Karaman şimdi TEDAş'ta uzman olarak görev yapıyor. TEDAş Teftiş Kurulu raporu kayıp. TEDAş Genel Müdürü de susuyor. İlgili sendika konuyu yargıya taşıdı. Savcı dosyaları inceliyor. Sonucunu hep birlikte göreceğiz. 
------------------------------------------------------------------
ğ Tarih:2005-02-19 08:02:38 
Enerjide tarikat parmağı 
ümer LEVENTOĞLU - Ankara 
Enerji Bakanlığı bünyesinde başlatılan yolsuzluk operasyonlarının kapsamı genişliyor. Operasyon ile göz altına alınan sanıkların, rüşvet ve ihalelerde devleti zarara uğratma iddialarının yanı sıra, "devlette tarikatçı örgütlenme" içinde oldukları yönündeki dosyalar da açılmaya başlandı. Böylece AKP'nin, özellikle Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer'in muhalefetine direnerek atadığı bürokratik kadrolar mercek altına alındı. Soruşturma kapsamında Elektrik üretim Aş Genel Müdür Vekili ünder Piyade'nin, "Refah Partisi döneminde başlayan devlet içindeki tarikatçı örgütletmenin önemli bir unsuru" olduğu dile getirildi. 

İşTE RAPORDAN şOK TESPİTLER
Birgün'ün ele geçirdiği TEDAş Teftiş Kurulu'nun 24.07.200 tarih ve 62 sayı numaralı "GİZLİ" ibareli raporunda, Piyade'nin öğrencilik döneminden başlayarak tarikat ilişkileri içerisinde olduğu, bürokrasiye atandığı Refah Partisi döneminden itibaren de tarikatçı sermaye gruplarının enerji rantından yararlanması amacıyla çalışmalar yürüttüğü bilgilerine yer verildi. Rapora göre 1978 yılında Ankara İmam Hatip lisesi'nden mezun olan Piyade hakkında, Fırat üniversitesi Elektrik Mühendisliği'nde okurken 11.02.1981 tarihinde Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı Adli Müşavirliği'ne bir rapor gönderildi. Raporda, Piyade'nin "üğrenim özgürlüğünü engellemek" ve "Müessir fil" suçlarından yargılandığı vurgulandı. Raporda, Orman Genel Müdürlüğü ve Telsiz Genel Müdürlüğü'nde de çalışan Piyade hakkında şu ifadelere yer veriliyor: "Refah Partisi'nin kadrolaşma hareketinin bir parçası olarak 31.03.1997 tarih ve 12-235 sayılı karar ile bu konuda hiçbir deneyim ve birikimi bulunmamasına rağmen üzelleştirme Dairesi Başkanı olarak atanmıştır." 
Piyade hakkındaki Teftiş Kurulu raporunda, o dönemde Milli Güvenlik Kurulu kararlarında belirtilen tedbirleri uygulamadığı, bu konudaki Genel müdürlük talimatlarını gizleyerek işleme koymadığı ve talimatlara aykırı olarak türbanlı personel çalıştırdığı bilgisine de yer veriliyor. 

TARİKATüILARA RANT DAĞITIMI
Rapor, Piyade'nin "tarikatçı kesimin enerji özelleştirmelerinden payını almasına" aracılık rolü üstlendiği iddialarına da yer veriliyor. Rapora göre Piyade, mülkiyeti TEDAş'a ait dağıtım tesislerinin işletme hakkının devrine talip olan, teklif veren şirketlerin ortaklık yapısının incelenmesi ve değişikliklerin incelenmesi konusunda Piyade etkili ve belirleyici bir konumdaydı. Dönemin Enerji İşleri Genel Müdür Yardımcısı başkanlığındaki Değerlendirme Komisyonu'nda bulunan Piyade, Ali Akış, Hüseyin üavdar, İbrahim Yıldırım ve Hasan Tiftik bulunuyordu. Komisyonun yaptığı çalışma hakkında bu ekibin TEDAş'a herhangi bir bilgi ve belge verilmedi. 

"KURULA BELGE VERMEDİ" İDDİASI
Firmaların mali yapıları, ortaklıkları, finans kaynakları gibi kriterler Genel Müdürlükten saklandığı ve Teftiş Komisyonu'na da belge verilmediği çin, bu konuda bir sonuca varılamadı.Rapora göre, ünder Piyade'ye yapılan başvuruda da bilgi ve belgeler ibraz edilmedi. Bunun üzerine Teftiş Kurulu'nun yetkilerini belirleyen yönetmeliğe dayanılarak yapılan yazılı uyarı sonucunda "sadece kendince uygun gördüğü bir kısım belgeleri" kendisine vekalet eden müdüre bıraktığı kaydediliyor. Teftiş Kurulu ayrıca, yaptığı bütün incelemeler boyunca Piyade'nin gerçeğe aykırı beyanlarda bulunduğu ve Kurul'un çalışma olanaklarını ortadan kaldırdığına dikkat çekiliyor.
----------------------------------------------------------
2005-05-09 05:05:29 

ğ AKP'DEN "şİşMAN BüROKRAT"A İLANLI TEHDİT
Kırıkkale gazetelerinde 27 Nisan'da tam sayfa ilanlar çıktı. AKP Kırıkkale İl Yönetim Kurulu üyesi İbrahim Arslan, ilanlarda BEDAş İşletme Müdürü'nü tehdit ediyor, suçlamalarda bulunuyor. Lafı uzatmadan ilana göz atalım: "Bedaş İşletme Müdürü Mehmet Sözeri. Bu şehrin sahipleri vardır. Ortalık, saltanat ve şov yapacak kadar da boş değildir. Memlekette insanlar yokluk içinde sen devletin aracı ile gezip ardından iki adım atıp binaya giriyorsun. Sonra günde 3 bin kişinin girdiği vezneleri daracık yere sığdırıp, insanlara zulmedip bir üstteki salonu kendine ayırıp spor aletleriyle spor yapıp, daha sonra da milyonlarca lira para harcayıp yaptırdığın terasında kahveni içtikten sonra odana inip oradan da hiç rahatını bozmadan makam odanın yanındaki odana çekilip yatıyorsun. Soruyorum sana; devletin binası senin spor yaparak zayıflama yerin mi? Git kilolarını nerede atacaksan at! İnsanlarımız sabahın 6'sında kalkıp Ankara'dan buraya veya buradan Ankara'ya işe gidip gelirken sen devletin binasını otel olarak kullanamazsın. Bu şehrin yapacak dünya kadar işi var. üaycılık yapacak da çok adam var. şov yapmaya gerek yok. Bize projelerinizi anlatın. Sen Kırıkkale Bedaş İşletme Müdürüysen, AK PARTİ İKTİDAR, RECEP TAYYİP ERDOĞAN BAşBAKANDIR." AKP üyesi, bürokratı tehdit ediyor. İddia doğru ise bürokrat da neredeyse "saltanat" sürüyor. Al birini vur ötekine! AKP Genel Merkezi ile TEDAş Genel Müdürü bu duruma ne diyor?
----------------------------------------------------------------
:2005-02-21 01:02:06 
ğ Yolsuzlukla mücadelede AKP'nin çifte standardı! 
Enerji işinde gerilim her zaman yüksektir. Kimin eli kimin cebinde, kestirmek güçtür. Birçok operasyon yapılmıştır; ama "hüküm" giyene, "cezaevinde yatana" rastlamak mümkün olmamıştır. Lafı uzatmadan şu yolsuzlukla mücadelede hükümetin samimiyet işine gelelim. 
Bu köşede BEDAş Genel Müdürü Yılmaz Karaman'la ilgili onlarca belge açıkladım. Ardından "göstermelik" soruşturma açıldı ve Karaman görevden alındı. Karaman, AKP içinde gücü olan, "tepeden" belirlenen bir isimdi. şekerbank ile yapılan "gizli protokol"den tutun da hizmet binasına yapılan lüks harcamalara; fatura tahsilatında yaşanan rezalete kadar pek çok konuyu yazdım. Bir Genel Müdür düşünün; şekarbank ile binanın tefrişi karşılığı gizli protokol yapıyor, banka 600 bin doları bulan "açık çek" niteliğinde vaatte bulunuyor. Bu paranın bir kısmı kullanılıyor. Ortada fatura yok, belge yok, bilgi yok! Anlaşma gereği kurumun trilyonları da şekerbank'a yatırılıyor. 
Görevden almanın üzerinden aylar geçiyor. Ne soruşturma raporu açıklanıyor ne de Karaman'la ilgili yasal işlem yapılıyor. Suçsuzsa neden görevden alındı? Suçlu ise neden dosyası yargıda değil? 
ESM Başkanı Saim Güzel "Karaman'la ilgili hangi hukuksal işlem yapılmıştır? Yaptığı yanına kar mı kaldı? Enerjideki yolsuzlukların boyutunu Bakan neden açıklamıyor?" diye soruyor haklı olarak. Kimseden yanıt yok! 
AKP'nin ileri gelenleri bugünlerde Karaman olayını unutmuş/unutturmuş olmanın rahatlığı ile enerji yolsuzluğuna dönük mangalda kül bırakmıyor! Ağzını açan "Gittiği yere kadar" diyor. Bu lafların, cakaların hepsi boştur. Karaman yargı önüne çıkarılmadığı sürece AKP'nin yolsuzlukla mücadele söyleminde "inandırıcı" olması mümkün değildir. 
Gittiği yere kadar gidiyor musunuz? "Evet" diyenlere hodri meydan! İşe Karaman'dan başlayın.Gönderin dosyasını yargıya, sokaktaki insan da samimiyetinizi görsün! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ğ http://www.memurlar.net/haber/18907/ 
Elektrik üretim Aş'de AKP döneminde göreve getirilen üst düzey bürokratların tutuklanmasına neden olan operasyondan sonra, TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Bulut da yolsuzluk iddialarıyla görevden alındı. Bulut'un personel alımı sırasında yolsuzluk yaptığı ileri sürülüyor.
Yolsuzluk operasyonuyla sarsılan Enerji Bakanlığı'nda sular durulmuyor. EüAş'taki yolsuzluk operasyonunun ardından, AKP döneminde göreve getirilen TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Fethi Bulut da personel alımındaki yolsuzluk iddialarına dayanılarak görevinden alındı. Enerji Bakanlığı yetkilileri konuyla ilgili olarak müfettiskrinin çalıştığını belirtirken Fethi Bulut'un yakın çevresine "Görevden alınmadım, allımı ben istedim" dediği öğrenildi. Elektrik üretim Aş'de yapılan ve EüAş Genel Müdür Vekili ünder Piyade'ye kadar uzanan yolsuzluk operasyonunun ardından, şimdi de TEDAş yolsuzluk iddialarıyla gündemde. AKP döneminde göreve getirilen ve Enerji Bakanlığı'nın önde gelen bürokratları arasında gösterilen TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Fethi Bulut, görevinden alındı. Bakanlık yetkilileri, Fethi Bulut'la ilgili olarak personel alımı sırasında yolsuzluk yaptığı iddiaları bulunduğunu ve konuyu TEDAş ve Enerji Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin incelediğini belirttiler. Bulut'un ise yakın çevresine "Ben görevden alınmadım, affimı istedim" dediği öğrenildi.
Bulut: Affimı istedim
Bulut'un hakkında herhangi bir yolsuzluk iddiası bulunmadığını savunduğu ve "Ben ne yolsuzluk yaptım, ne de hakkımda açılmış bir soruşturma var. Aramı istedim ve görevimi bırakanı. üstelik beni görevden alacak makam Enerji Bakanlığı değildir" dediği belirtildi. AKP'nin önde gelen bürokratları arasında bulunan Bulut, bir süre vekaleten TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı görevini yürütmüştü. Bulut'la ilgili iddialar CHP tarafından gündeme getirilmişti. CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Eşref Erdem 16 şubat'ta yaptığı açıklamada, Bulut'un kamuda üst düzey görev alamayacağına dair idari tedbir kararının siciline işlendiğini ve konuyla ilgili açtığı mahkemeyi de kaybettiğini iddia etmişti.
CUMHURİYET GAZETESİ
---------------------------------------------------------------
ğ AKP'den, 'damar' operasyonu 
Funda üzkan http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=84033 
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan sık sık yolsuzlukların damarına girmekten bahsediyor. 
Eski dönemin kirli çamaşırları ortaya dökülürken, bir yerlerde de eski tas eski hamam devam ediyor. 
Enerji Bakanlığı'ndaki uygulamaları gördükçe insan, 'Yolsuzlukların damarına böyle mi girilecek?' diye sormaktan da kendini alamıyor. 
TEDAş Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu'nu ve bu kurulun üyelerini sizlere anlatayım. 
Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu tüm soruşturmalar sonucu, ilgili personele ceza veren bir kurum. Yetkinliğiyle TEDAş'ın 40 bine yakın personelinin geleceği bu kurumun elinde. 
TEDAş Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu dört üyeden oluşuyor. 
Dört üye de Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler tarafından göreve getirildi. 
Dört üye de koltuklarında asaleten oturamıyorlar, Bakan Hilmi Güler'in vekaleten görevlendirmesiyle çalışabiliyorlar. 
Bu dört vekil yönetici de geçmişte soruşturma geçirmiş, ceza almış ve 'normal koşullarda' bu görevlere asla ve asla getirilemeyecek durumdalar. 
Bu dört vekil yöneticinin, Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler'in, Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer tarafından imzalanmayacağını çok çok iyi bildiği için vekaleten atadığı diğer üst düzey yöneticilerden hiç mi hiç farkı yok. 
Bu dört vekil yöneticiden biri TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı'nı vekaleten yürüten Fethi Bulut. Fethi Bulut, geçmişte kardeşini TEDAş'ta işe alabilmek için usulsüz olarak sınav komisyonu üyeliği yapıyor. Dahası sınavı kazanamayan kardeşinin puanı, sınav kağıdındaki hokus pokus sayesinde yükseliveriyor. 
Bunun üzerine Fethi Bulut hakkında kurum içinde ceza veriliyor. 
Her ne kadar Fethi Bulut şu an, TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı görevini ifa etse de resmi kadrosu şube müdürlüğü. 
Fethi Bulut'un en önemli özelliği de Enerji Bakanlığı'ndaki tüm 
'kardolaşmayı' yürütüyor olması. TEDAş Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu'nun diğer üyesi Refahyol döneminin TEDAş Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı Mesut Karaosmanoğlu. 
Mesut Karaosmanoğlu, aynı görevi şimdi vekaleten yürütüyor. Refahyol döneminde müfettişlerin soruşturma istemlerini savsaklamak, yani görevini kötüye kullanmaktan soruşturma geçirmiş, 'aylıktan kesme' cezasına çarptırılmış. 'Normal koşullarda' 'aylıktan kesme' cezasına çarptırılan bir bürokrat Danıştay kararına göre kamu kuruluşlarında yönetici kademesinde asla ve asla görev alamaz. 
TEDAş Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu'nun üçüncü üyesi, Refahyol döneminde TEDAş Hukuk Müşaviri olan şevket Dinç. şimdi o da vekaleten görevini yürütüyor. 26 Ocak 2000 tarihli teftiş raporuna göre iki kadın avukatın Kılık Kıyafet Yönetmeliği'ne aykırı çalışmasına müsaade ettiği ve avukat sınavında Refah referanslı avukatları işe alabilmek için sınav mevzuatına aykırı işlem yaptığı için hakkında kademe ilerlemesi durdurma, aylıktan kesme, kamuda üst düzey görevlendirilmeme cezası verilmiş bir bürokrat. 
Dördüncü ve son üye de Personel Daire Başkanı Bekir Sıtkı Aksoy. Bu vekil yönetici de geçmişte irtica soruşturması geçirmiş. 
Sorumuz şu: 
Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler, niye ısrarla Refahyol döneminin sorunlu bürokratlarını göreve getiriyor? 
Yolsuzlukların üzerine gitme iddiasındaki AKP hükümeti, dörtte dört hukuka, yönetmeliğe aykırı bürokratın 'Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu'nda görev yapmasının gerekçesini de açıklamalı. 
TEDAş'ta 'disiplin'i bulundukları konumunu usulen hak etmeyen dört üye mi sağlayacak? 
Bir TEDAş çalışanı Yüksek Disiplin Kurulu'na verilse, o çalışanın geleceğini bu dört üye mi belirleyecek?
---------------------------------------------------------------
ğ Enerjide sular durulmuyor 
DİLEK GüNGüR (Arşivi) KAYNAK: RADİKAL http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=148115 
ANKARA - İkinci Beyaz Enerji Operasyonu ile uzun süre gündemden düşmeyen Enerji Bakanlığı'nda bu kez sessiz sedasız Türkiye Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş. (TEDAş) operasyonu oldu. 
Sezer'in kararnamesini onaylamadığı bürokratlardan personelden sorumlu TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Fethi Bulut, 'eleman alımında usulsüzlük' gerekçesiyle görevinden alındı. Enerji Bakanlığı kısa süre önce Elektrik üretim A.ş.'deki (EüAş) 'şok operasyon' ile gündeme oturmuştu. EüAş Genel Müdürvekili ünder Piyade ve Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Servet üst 'yolsuzluk' iddiaları üzerine mahkeme kararıyla cezaevine gönderilmişti. İki ay geçmeden geçen yıl üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı'na devredilen TEDAş'ta 'usulsüzlük' gerekçesiyle Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Fethi Bulut görevinden alındı. Bakanlık yetkilileri Bulut'un görevden alınma nedenini 'personel alımında usulsüzlük' olarak açıkladı. TEDAş, geçen yıl aralıkta kaçak elektrikle mücadele için 2 bin 500 teknik eleman alımı yapacağını duyurmuştu. 
Bakanlık yetkilileri, konuyla ilgili usulsüzlük yaptığı gerekçesiyle TEDAş ve bakanlığın teftiş kurullarının Bulut hakkında soruşturma başlattığını, görevden alma operasyonunun da soruşturmanın selameti için gerçekleştirildiğini belirtti. Bulut'un yakın çevresine, "Yolsuzluk da, soruşturma da olmadı. Biz Kamu Personeli Seçme Sınavı'na (KPSS) göre eleman alıyoruz. Beni kimse görevden almadı, kendim görevden azlimi istedim" dediği öğrenildi. 
Vekaleten yardımcıydı 
CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Eşref Erdem'in, geçen ay Enerji Bakanlığı'ndaki atamalarla ilgili yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, Fethi Bulut hakkında kamuda üst düzey olamayacağına dair idari tedbir kaydı bulunduğu öne sürülerek, bu konuda Bulut'un açtığı davayı kaybettiği, olumsuz siciline rağmen genel müdür yardımcılığına getirildiği belirtilmişti. TEDAş Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Bulut'un kararnamesi Köşk'ten onaylanmadığı için görevini vekaleten yürütüyordu. Bulut'un kararnamesinin Köşk'e takılması ile ilgili 'irtica' yorumları yapılmıştı. 
2. Beyaz Enerji Operasyonu kapsamında tutuklanan EüAş Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Servet üst'ün görevinden alındığına ilişkin kararname ise Resmi Gazete'de yayımlandı. Boşalan genel müdür yardımcılığı ile yönetim kurulu üyeliğine Sefer Bütün getirildi. Boru Hatları ile Petrol Taşıma A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğü (Botaş) Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğine de Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Hüseyin Saltuk Düzyol atandı. 
----------------------------------------------------------------
ğ HAKİMİYETİ MİLLİYE: http://www.hakimiyetimilliye.org/mod...print&sid=3804 

TEDAş'TA 28 şUBAT İNTİKAMI
Tarih: 10.10.2004 Saat: 14:08
Konu: HABER
AKP'nin değiştirdiği yönetim, irtica soruşturmalarını yürüten müfettişlere soruşturma başlattı 
TEDAş'ta 28 şubat intikamı 
*AKP'nin iktidara gelmesinin ardından yönetimi değişen TEDAş'ta irtica soruşturmalarını yürüten müfettişlerle raporları onaylayan yetkililer hakkında inceleme-soruşturma başlatıldı. Yeni yönetim, gelen istemler doğrultusunda teftiş kurulu başkanlığından, 28 şubat sürecinde irtica soruşturmaları kapsamında hazırlanan 20 müfettiş raporunun incelenmesini istedi. 

AKP'nin göreve getirdiği yeni TEDAş yönetimi, 28 şubat sürecinde Başbakanlık Uygulamayı Takip ve Koordinasyon Kurulu'ndan alınan bilgiler doğrultusunda kurumda irtica soruşturmalarını yürüten müfettişlerle raporları onaylayan genel müdürler ve teftiş kurulu başkanları hakkında inceleme başlattı. 
TEDAş Teftiş Kurulu tarafından genel müdürlük makamına sunulan ve genel müdür tarafından onaylanan müzekkerede irtica soruşturmalarını yürüten müfettişler, ''bir ideolojinin militanı'' olmakla suçlanıyor. 
REFAHYOL iktidarı sonrasında irticai faliyetlerle mücadele kapsamında Başbakanlık Müsteşarlığı koordinasyonunda görev yapmak üzere, Uygulamayı Takip ve Koordinasyon Kurulu oluşturulmuştu. Bu kurul tarafından irticai eğilim ve faaliyetlerde bulunan kamu görevlileri hakkında çeşitli kaynaklardan alınan bilgiler, incelenmesi için kurumlardaki teftiş kurullarına aktarıldı. Bu kapsamda gelen bilgiler doğrultusunda TEDAş'ta da yaklaşık 20 soruşturma gerçekleştirildi. Bu soruşturmalar kapsamında çeşitli görevden alma işlemleri de gerçekleştirildi. 

AKP iktidarı ile birlikte birçok kurumda olduğu gibi TEDAş'ta da yönetimde değişikliklere gidildi. Yeni yönetim, gelen istemler doğrultusunda teftiş kurulu başkanlığından, 28 şubat sürecinde irtica soruşturmaları kapsamında hazırlanan 20 müfettiş raporunun incelenmesini istedi. İnceleme sonunda 20 rapordan 11'nin ''müfettişlik ahlakına aykırı'' hazırlandığı ileri sürüldü. Diğer 9 rapor ise aklandı. Bu 9 rapordan birisinin Teftiş Kurulu Başkanvekili Mustafa Girgin tarafından hazırlanmış olması dikkat çekti. 
İnceleme sonunda teftiş kurulu başkanlığı tarafından hazırlanan müzekkere, onay için TEDAş Genel Müdürü Haşim Keklik 'e gönderildi. Keklik tarafından onaylanarak gereğinin yapılması istenilen müzekkerede, irticai soruşturmalarına ilişkin 11 rapor ve hazırlayan müfettişler hakkında ağır suçlamalarda bulunuluyor. Müzekkerede, irtica soruşturmalarını yürüten müfettişler, ''Adeta bir ideolojinin militanı tarzında hareket etmek ve müfettişlik mesleğiyle ve ahlakıyla asla bağdaştırılamayacak raporlar'' yazmakla suçlanıyor. Müzekkerede, irtica raporlarının ilgili kamu görevlileri hakkında kamuoyunda ve çeşitli makamlarda ''istifham'' yarattığı belirtilerek şöyle deniliyor: 
''üncelikle bu raporların bu yönünün ortadan kaldırılması için bakanlık personel dairesi başkanlığı kanalıyla ilgili mercilere bilgi verilmesi gerekmektedir. Diğer yandan raporları yazan müfettişler, dönemin teftiş kurulu başkanları ve raporları onaylayan dönemin genel müdürleri hakkında gerekli inceleme ve soruşturmanın yapılması için konunun bakanlık teftiş kurulu başkanlığına intikal ettirilmesi gerekmektedir.'' 
Müzekkerenin Genel Müdür Keklik tarafından onaylanmasının ardından inceleme başlatıldı. Raporları hazırlayan müfettişlerin de ifadeleri alınmaya başlandı. 
--------------------------------------------------------
ğ CHPğye Göre, ğAK Enerji Operasyonuğnda AKP Mızrağı üuvala Sığdıramadı 16-02-2005

CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Enerji Komisyonu Başkanı Erdem, Bakan Gülerğin ğdüğmeye biz bastıkğ, Adalet Bakanığnın ğTürkiye kirli gömleğini atıyorğ ve Başbakanğın ğNereye kadar uzanırsa uzansın, sonuna kadar gidilsinğ türünden demeçleri, takke düşüp kel göründükten sonraki nafile çırpınış ifadeleridirğ dedi. 
Eşref Erdem ğTemmuz ayında düğmeye bastıkğ diyen Bakan Gülerğin Ağustos ayında Cumhurbaşkanığnın reddine rağmen halen tutuklu bulunan Piyadeğyi EüAşğa Genel Müdür Vekili, Tedaşğa da Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olarak atamasının ibret verici olduğunu söyledi. 
Erdem başta Bakan Güler olmak üzere, söz konusu atamaları ısrarla gerçekleştirerek, kamu kurumlarında büyük tahribata yol açan sorumluların istifasını istedi. 

İletişim Koordinatörlüğü (Ankara)ğ CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Enerji Komisyonu Başkanı Eşref Erdem ğAK enerji operasyonuğnda AKPğnin mızrağı çuvala sığdıramadığını belirterek, başta Bakan Hilmi Güler olmak üzere, şaibeli ve sakıncalı atamaları ısrarla yapan tüm sorumluların istifasını istedi.
Erdem yazılı bir açıklama yaparak, ğ Bakan Gülerğin ğdüğmeye biz bastıkğ, Adalet Bakanığnın ğTürkiye kirli gömleğini atıyorğ ve Başbakanğın ğNereye kadar uzanırsa uzansın, sonuna kadar gidilsinğ türünden demeçleri, takke düşüp kel göründükten sonraki nafile çırpınış ifadeleridirğ dedi. CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Erdemğin açıklaması şöyle;

ğAKPğnin de geçmiş hükümetlerin yıkılmasının en önemli nedeni olan usulsüzlük ve yolsuzluk virüsüne teslim olduğu kanısı, son günlerde yaşanan iddialar ve tutuklamalarla, yaygınlaşmıştır. Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Sayın Hilmi GüLERğin ğdüğmeye biz bastıkğ, Adalet Bakanığnın ğTürkiye kirli gömleğini atıyorğ ve Başbakanğın ğNereye kadar uzanırsa uzansın, sonuna kadar gidilsinğ türünden demeçleri, takke düşüp kel göründükten sonraki nafile çırpınış ifadeleridir... 

Sayın Hilmi GüLERğin ğğdüğmeye biz bastıkğ ifadesi, ne garip bir tesadüftür ki, bugün Yüce Divanğda yargılanmakta olan eski Bakan ERSüMERğin Beyaz Enerji Operasyonu başladığında yaşadığı panikle sarf ettiği sözlerle aynıdır. Sayın Bakan, tutuklanan EüAş Genel Müdür vekili ünder PİYADEğyi, Sayın Cumhurbaşkanığnın 2 kez veto etmiş olmasına karşın, Genel Müdür olarak atama konusunda ısrarlı olmuştur. Söz konusu bürokratın ve enerji KİTğlerinde üst düzey kadrolara getirilen diğer birçok ismin, haklarındaki soruşturmalar sonucunda bu görevlere getirilemeyecekleri sicil kayıtları ile açıkça ortada iken, Enerji Bakanığnın ve hükümetin diğer yetkili isimlerinin, bu inatlarını, iyi niyetle açıklamak ve kabul etmek mümkün görünmemektedir. 
Sayın Bakanğın açıklamaları, ne yazık ki doğru değildir..
Sayın Bakanğın ğdüğmeyeğ bastığını söylediği Temmuz 2004 tarihinden bir hayli sonra, 17 Ağustos 2004 tarihinde, halen tutuklu olan ünder PİYADEğnin, EüAşğtaki Genel Müdürlük görevinin ötesinde, bir diğer enerji KİTği olan TEDAşğa Yönetim Kurulu üyesi yapıldığı da bilinmektedir. Bu durumda, sayın Bakanğın ve hükümetin ğhangi düğmeye bastığığ da haklı olarak sorulmaktadır. 
---------------------------------------------------------

SAYIN BAşBAKANI ACİLEN TEDAş KONUSUNDA SORUşTURMA AüMAYA DAVET EDİYORUZ.

Görüldüğü gibi TEDAş çalışanlarının anlattıkları ve ulusal gazetelerde çıkan haberler birbirini tümü ile doğrulayıcı nitelikte. Peki bu denli ayyuka çıkan suçlamalar karşısında neden hiçbir şey yapılmıyor?!!.. Neden mevcut iktidar kayıtsız kalıyor. Sayın Başbakan ve Devletin bağımsız yargı organları bir an önce TEDAş konusunda çıkan haberlerin tümünü ihbar kabul ederek soruşturma başlatmalıdır.. Ve bu rezalete acilen son verilmelidir..

MİM HABER DERGİSİ

----------

